# Is there an advantage to applying humic/fulvic acid at the same time as fertilizer?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Since humic acid and fulvic acid can increase nutrient uptake, is there a benefit to applying it right on top of fertilizer? Or does that not matter since it's more of a long term soil building thing?


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes It is my understanding that applying Humic with fertilizer helps the plant uptake the nutrients.
I believe the humic molecule if you will, attracts positive and negative charged nutrients and attach themselves to the humic.
and the humic attaches to the plant. very basic and non scientific description but I think the idea is there. There are lots of descriptive videos on humic on Youtube. I started humic this year. have applied it twice with my fertilizer.


----------

